# Programming & reprogramming of pacemaker



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (May 25, 2010)

Hi,
We have a question.....If the patient has a dual chamber pacemaker and only one side is being reprogrammed and the other side not, how would you code for this?  Would it be 93289 & 93281 w/mod 59?  Any feedbak would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## sbicknell (May 25, 2010)

Which does your patient have?  ICD or PM? 

CPT 93289 is for an ICD (defibrillator)
_Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system, including analysis of heart rhythm derived data elements_

CPT 93281 is for a PM (pacemaker)
_Programming device evaluation (in person) with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead pacemaker system_

If the patient actually has a dual-lead PM, I can't imagine the physician/tech is going to eval/test only one lead and not eval/test the other lead. You might double-check what is really being done


----------

